# Slow Motion Shooting At Soda Cans, Cards And Matches



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Took a break for about an hour and got a little video put together using my new camera... it's kind of interesting, take a look:


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Great video, Bill!!! This must be one of my favorites now! Nice selection of music too!
How much of a draw do you have? Your slingshot shots look like you have gobs of power!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sweet shootin and great videography...a pleasure to wachbyou shoot.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh man oh man oh man. What camera did you get? Are you going to do some studys of band, tube reaction, pouch action from above showing pouch reaction. I have wanted something like that forever The slowed down frame shots I get suck. I think some of the mysterys of band, slingshot interacrion could be solved pretty easy with that setup. You might have opened a can of worms I can see a lot of videos in your future.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Viewing was very much enjoyed. What camera are you using? My cam has an excellent slow motion function,but it only can record a short ammount at a time I can't capture anything prior to it timing out









LGD


----------



## Turtle (Jun 7, 2012)

Dang, that was awesome!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that was so fun to watch, watching it 10 times before bed!

accidently i was listening to this and it made it so awesome





swear i haven't got high for more than a year, still sober


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great! What about KOTM (King Of The Month) ?


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

grate video you put out some of the best just orded a g 10 sniper in black and cant wait to get it


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

M-O-O-N, that spells awesome. Please feel free to make as many such videos as time allows.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

the match light slowmotion was the coolest thing in the slingshot history


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Megadippen said:


> the match light slowmotion was the coolest thing in the slingshot history


YEP!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

catburn said:


> M-O-O-N, that spells awesome. Please feel free to make as many such videos as time allows.


Great reference, love that book!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice videos ... It is great to see the action slowed down that much.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't mind to see more of that.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am with the rest of the guys, that was fantastic. Great song choice. You're the 007 of match lighting! I would love to have a more versital camera aswel.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Great shootin' as always! and nice camera man


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

The camera used is a Casio Exilim high speed... it's a decent little camera and so long as there's plenty of light on the subject, the image is usable even at 1000 frames per second... as was used in the video.

I do plan on doing some more videos that I've wanted to see.. like bandset "flight" paths and some other fun shooting/destruction stuff.... hey Joerge can't have ALL the fun!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cutting the cards was very impressive but I have to admit that lighting a match was the coolest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

year cool vid! i want see more highspeed vids from you. Bill, you should switch to the Butterfly shooting style!

the only reason why the .22 was not going through all of the cans were because they are full! The liquid deforms the projectile and stops it.
would you take empty cans, the gun would be much better. (i guess)


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

TobseB said:


> year cool vid! i want see more highspeed vids from you. Bill, you should switch to the Butterfly shooting style!
> 
> the only reason why the .22 was not going through all of the cans were because they are full! The liquid deforms the projectile and stops it.
> would you take empty cans, the gun would be much better. (i guess)


Ahhh, but when you hunt, the animals aren't full of air... shooting full cans is closer to shooting game than empty cans.... anyway, that's my take on it. Of course the rifle is many times more accurate than the slingshot... and would cause similar damage at 50 meters... whereas it's my guess the slingshot would be hard pressed to penetrate 4 cans at that distance.

Also, in answer to another question (PM) the camera was about 3-4 inches out of line for the match shots... which is why it kind of had a 3D coming at you effect.... if I were shooting from further away I wouldn't have risked it due to the possiblity of ammo yaw, and hitting the camera... but from 10-15 meters I'm not to worried about missing by more than an inch or two.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Fantastic Videos Bill! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All I can say is wow. I am looking forward to seeing what you are gonna do with that camera.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The next rat hunting video is going to be intense!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff Bill! Love the matches!!!!!!!!Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one taken tonight... shot from about 30 feet away with a "tubeshot" using .41 cal lead.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow!!!! what a nice video! -- Tex


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great video...watching the match burn at that speed can hypnotize you


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am very impressed. Bill, you are amazing. That shooting is spectacular!


----------

